# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Colorbond cladding over cement sheeting

## mullfitz

Doers anybody have advice on the best way to clad over 20 mm cement sheets already on the  wall  using color bond vertically  Do I use roof battens, timber battens , first to be  installed  on the  cements sheets currently installed   or could I just install the colorbond sheets over the cements sheets  with screws to the frame as build now  Any help would be great see image below of current  house      
Thanks

----------


## Cecile

We installed our Colorbond horizontally.  It's screwed into battens but to be honest I can't recall if they used timber or steel top hats. 
That cement sheet looks a little rough in places.  Recladding is a great opportunity to use sisalation building wrap for another layer of moisture protection, too. 
Good luck.

----------


## cyclic

With vertical sheeting, you really need to remove the asbestos cement sheets in order to fix extra noggings to screw to, as at the moment I can only assume you have one nogging in the middle of the wall.
You can then fix straight to the top/bottom plate and noggings.
If you install horizontal you can fix to the studs.
Custom orb is approx 20mm in depth, so 20mm plus battens on the wall may make the roof sheets too short.

----------


## mullfitz

thanks for all the advice so far  regarding sheets they are magnesium board https://firecrunch.com.au/mgo-board-australia/) *
 You can then fix straight to the top/bottom plate and noggings.
this * Will this hold the sheets ok ?Regarding roofing to short would the below flashing  set up help ?

----------


## cyclic

> thanks for all the advice so far  regarding sheets they are magnesium board https://firecrunch.com.au/mgo-board-australia/) *
>  You can then fix straight to the top/bottom plate and noggings.
> this * Will this hold the sheets ok ?Regarding roofing to short would the below flashing  set up help ?

  OK on the firecrunch, that explains the thickness,but like Cecile, I believe it will have to be tidied up if you sheet over it.
Good drawing  :Biggrin:  but with the gutter in place, the wall sheets probably won't reach the top plate.
Need an extra nogging up there.

----------


## mullfitz

> OK on the firecrunch, that explains the thickness,but like Cecile, I believe it will have to be tidied up if you sheet over it.
> Good drawing  but with the gutter in place, the wall sheets probably won't reach the top plate.
> Need an extra nogging up there.

  
Could I do these
Install  roof battens say 150 mm down from the roof and one at the bottom of the framing 
Install the sheets
Install the flashing
Install the guttering   ?

----------


## cyclic

> Could I do these
> Install  roof battens say 150 mm down from the roof and one at the bottom of the framing 
> Install the sheets
> Install the flashing
> Install the guttering   ?

  Yes, but assuming the height is 2.6 m approx you will need at least another batten in the middle, I would prefer 4 battens in total.

----------


## buildant

Be careful with this Firecrunch product. The company behind it was fined for false claims re it's product: https://www.qld.gov.au/law/laws-regu...y-pays-penalty

----------


## Jaras1

I dont know how you went with this but given the questions you are asking I would consider having a professional do it for you. Why wouldnt you wrap whole house in breather, run horizontal battens screwed directly to studs and the colourbond in a vertical application (doesnt hold dirt that way too and looks better). Depends on your application but there would be various flashing work required too.

----------

